# APEC Travel Card



## tomvu (May 5, 2014)

Hi all,

I have been wanting to extend my family owned business here in Australia for a very long time. Does anyone know if there's any type of business visa that would allow me to stay in Australia for at least a couple of years while I work on my business?

I currently have an APEC travel card, does it help at all?

Thanks,


----------



## Philip (Jan 2, 2011)

You'll get a better response if you post in this forum as it gets more visitors.


----------



## tomvu (May 5, 2014)

Thank you Philip!


----------

